# مصادر الطاقة البديلة....



## المتوكلة على الله (30 مايو 2007)

الطاقة الشمسية..........

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طاقة_شمسية


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 مايو 2007)

*الطاقة المائية.......*

الطاقة المائية......​ 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طاقة_مائية


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 مايو 2007)

*الطاقة المتجددة.......*

الطاقة المتجددة.......

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طاقة_متجددة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 مايو 2007)

*طاقة الرياح.....*

طاقة الرياح........

http://www.greenpeace.org/lebanon/ar/campaigns/Peaceful-Energy/wind


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (30 مايو 2007)

*السخانات الشمسية.......*

السخانات الشمسية........

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سخانات_شمسية


----------



## م. إبراهيم المحيسن (30 مايو 2007)

*طاقة البايو ماس والطاقة المنتجة من النفايات*

ملفات مرفقة


----------



## samirelectro (30 مايو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## samirelectro (30 مايو 2007)

الطاقة المتجددة
http://www.4shared.com/file/14704609/8629c501/ENERGY_technology_and_directions_for_the_future.html

الطاقة المتجددة
http://www.4shared.com/file/15452403/a81051c7/Renewable_Energypart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/15454587/430d2a3d/Renewable_Energypart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/15455779/9815a8fe/Renewable_Energypart3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/15457012/f6db08fe/Renewable_Energypart4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/15503719/e8980c71/Renewable_Energypart5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/15503862/3b570403/Renewable_Energypart6.html


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (31 مايو 2007)

م. إبراهيم المحيسن قال:


> ملفات مرفقة


مشكور اخي الكريم جزيلا على هذه الاضافات
سلمت يداك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (31 مايو 2007)

samirelectro قال:


> thank you very much


العفو
ومشكور جزيلا على المشاركة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (31 مايو 2007)

samirelectro قال:


> الطاقة المتجددة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/14704609/8629c501/ENERGY_technology_and_directions_for_the_future.html
> 
> الطاقة المتجددة
> ...


مواقع ممتازة
مشكور جزيلا عليها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## samirelectro (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و هذه 3 كتب اخرى من نفس الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/file/16986358/bd7e302a/Wind_and_Solar_Power_Systems.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/16986413/4b8f3a23/Wind_Energy_Handbook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1698646...n_Applications_Operation_and_Maintenance.html

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة 
انا لا اطلب الا الدعاء
بالتوفيق


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (31 مايو 2007)

samirelectro قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و هذه 3 كتب اخرى من نفس الموقع
> http://www.4shared.com/file/16986358/bd7e302a/Wind_and_Solar_Power_Systems.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/16986413/4b8f3a23/Wind_Energy_Handbook.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1698646...n_Applications_Operation_and_Maintenance.html
> ...


 
ربنا يوفقك أخي الكريم
ويفتحها عليك 

ومشـــــــــكور جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (31 مايو 2007)

*مشكوره اختي الفاضله على الموضوع *
* و الشكر موصول للاخوه الذين اضافوا معلومات 
*​


----------



## EHV (1 يونيو 2007)

الأخت الكريمة "المتوكلة على الله" و بقية الزملاء الكرام

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجميل و استميحكم عذرا بنقله إلى المنتدى الخاص بالطاقة البديلة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الإضافة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (4 يونيو 2007)

أخوتي الأكارم..
م.رائد الجمال......ehv
وم. رائد الكردي
مشكورين جميعا على مشاركاتكم
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. إبراهيم المحيسن (4 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

جزاك الله خير اختي المتوكلة بالله على اخيارك الموضوع 
الشكر لبقية المهندسين لردودهم الهادفة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (4 يونيو 2007)

م. إبراهيم المحيسن قال:


> جزاك الله خير اختي المتوكلة بالله على اخيارك الموضوع
> الشكر لبقية المهندسين لردودهم الهادفة


وإياكم أخي الكريم
وبارك الله لنا فيكم
ومــــــــشكور على المشاركة الكريمة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

وصلت ألواح C I S لتوليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (4 يوليو 2007)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> وصلت ألواح C I S لتوليد الكهرباء من أشعة الشمس



جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبن جبير (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لأختنا الكريمة والأخوة الكرام جميعاً بارك الله في الجميع وجزاك خيراً


----------



## nartop (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الروابط والمرفقات


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* 
 من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​*​


----------



## abdou90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## mbichrm (25 ديسمبر 2009)

على المجتمع الدولي الاعتراف بهذه الطاقة


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود
بوركتم


----------

